# Band Life?



## DracoUltima (Jun 14, 2011)

Can you guys give me some input as to how these long these bandsets typically last in terms of number of shots? I need results for fixed tubing bandsets, looped tubular bandsets, and non-tapered flatbands. Any input at all would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow. That's a question that involves many variables.There is no absolute answer. It varies for type of latex,size, length ,speed,ammo weight, draw length taper ratio,% of max elongation just to name a few.Tubes will last longer than bands but not as efficient.I personally favor bands for performance.Thera Gold works pretty well all round. O.K. it's time for some one else to jump in now! L.O.L


----------



## peakshooter (Dec 27, 2009)

Lots and lots of variables - its a lot down to personal set up, skill at making the band sets , style, finish on the catty etc etc .....

These are my experiences:
I get long life (400++ shots) on shortened Trumark RRTs using a natural or on a Barnett Strike 9

Chinese looped 1745 are usually good for the same number of shots for me using a standard Dankung.

Theraband gold, tapered flats doesn't last and I haven't used it for a long time. Think I remember 200ish shots or less?? That was on either a Black Widow or a natural

Tex bands - good life for target or express on naturals or Barnetts as above (this was a while back when Tex used to ship to UK)

Flat latex tapered or parallel, 300-500 shots?

I'm sure others will chime in too................


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I checked band life on two sets of TBG. The straight bands measured 3/4" wide, I pulled the 8" bands to a 32" draw, and the ammo was 3/8" steel. Both sets broke at 1325-1350 shots. I had one other set of TBG that I recently tested for life. The cut was 1" x 3/4" x 8" and they lasted 1083 shots with 3/8" steel ammo.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Contact Tex or Flatband...they should be able to help you


----------

